# Prototype



## Robboe (Dec 3, 2004)

Just wanna get back into the habit of journal-keeping since me and Steve are doing this cutting thing in the new year.

Before i go any further, not to sound nasty, but seriously, save the "good luck" posts. They're pointless and annoying.

Alrighty, current weight has been steady, floating around the 16st mark (224lbs). Some days i'll weigh in just under, others just over, which is fine because for the past 4-6 weeks or so i've not been cutting or bulking. Just enjoying myself and getting on with uni work (which is why i'm back online more often). Bodyfat is probably about 15%.

This journal will just be a short term prototype for the Big One[tm] in January.

Ok, i'm sore as fuck today. trained back and biceps last night, here's how it went down:

(note: I use techniques such as drop sets and rest-pause regularly, but i'm writing these off the top of my head as i remember them, so won't always mention the exact specifics)

(Second note: Wide-Grip = WG, Close-Grip = CG, Hammer-Grip = HG, Over-hand= OH, Hammer-Strength [machines] = HS etc...)

(Third note: For lbs, multiply my figures by 2.2, if you didn't already know)

T-bars: 2 sets using 80k.

WG Pulldowns: 2 sets using 110k on the stack.

Rack Pulls: 2 sets using 205k.

HS One arm row: 2 sets using 80k. Did a drop set on the second with 60k.

CG Cable pulley row: 2 sets using 110k on the stack.

DB Shrugs: 2 sets using the 70k DBs.

EZ bar curls: 2 sets using 60k and 50k respectively.
DB Curls: 2 sets using 24k DBs, also did a drop set here.
Straight bar preachers: 2 sets using 40k.


Like i said, sore as hell today, especially in the lower back and traps region.

I train my chest in a few hours once i get some more work done.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

G'luck dude


----------



## Robboe (Dec 3, 2004)

Ha. Ha. 

Everyone's a comedian.

Or illiterate.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Ha. Ha.
> 
> Everyone's a comedian.
> 
> Or illiterate.


   You're too funny  

Good Morning Hottie 

Hey I'm glad to see you putting your wo here though so I can come here and disagree with you on purpose to piss you off    JK 

How tall are you? You have a good weight and I'm interested to see what your cut results will be. You know where to forward the nudes


----------



## Robboe (Dec 3, 2004)

And you know where to email your credit card details for payment.

I'm 6'3", so not a little chap by any means.

The goal for the cut is to drop 14lbs in 8 weeks (sounds a lot i realise), of which i'd like a solid 10lbs to be fat, leaving me with 4lbs give-way for water, food and (god forbid) muscle.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> And you know where to email your credit card details for payment.
> 
> I'm 6'3", so not a little chap by any means.
> 
> The goal for the cut is to drop 14lbs in 8 weeks (sounds a lot i realise), of which i'd like a solid 10lbs to be fat, leaving me with 4lbs give-way for water, food and (god forbid) muscle.


  Credit Card details...  

 I think I shall deliver cash in person  

Wow 6'3". Beautiful height   Yeah there's always the dreaded loss of muslce but if you cut a lot of fat with it, it'll all balance out. You look good now so I wouldn't be too concerned. You'll do good. You play any sports regularly or just into BB?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

Bad Luck dude


----------



## Robboe (Dec 3, 2004)

That's better.

Nah, no sports. Don't have time for anything else.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2004)

I'll be interested in seeing how you progress.  You seem knowledgeable, and I am willing to bet that you incorporate a lot of interesting exercises and techniques into your routine.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'll be interested in seeing how you progress. You seem knowledgeable, and I am willing to bet that you incorporate a lot of interesting exercises and techniques into your routine.


You forgot to tell him G'luck


----------



## Robboe (Dec 3, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'll be interested in seeing how you progress.  You seem knowledgeable, and I am willing to bet that you incorporate a lot of interesting exercises and techniques into your routine.



Well, this is only a short-term diary of events (about 4-5 weeks or so) until i start the other journal, and since i'm not "cutting" or "bulking", i doubt my progress will be too dramatic in either direction.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 3, 2004)

Righto, chest today.

HS incline presses: 2 sets with 140k. Included a drop set on the second set.

BB bench: 4 sets, ranging from 100k to 130k.

Not done benches for a long time. Usually do DB benches with the 55k DBs, but fancied a change today. The amount of sets here was because i don't know what my region of weight for this yet. I will by next week if i choose to do them again.

Incline Flyes: 2 sets with 40k.

Smith Decline press: 2 sets with 90k.

Cable crossovers: 1 set with 55k per side.

Overall a productive session.

Shoulder felt fine during the workout for the most part, although i was still aware of it throughout, though there was no "pain".

My split is still over 7 days at present, but i'm considering changing it to every 6 days when i diet in January. Therefore, i have the entire weekend off training.


----------



## simbh (Dec 3, 2004)

I hope you break a mirror on friday the 13th 

Enough bad luck for you ?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2004)

> (Third note: For lbs, multiply my figures by 2.2, if you didn't already know)


Thanks!  I needed that


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2004)

Jesus Christ.  88lb dumbbells for incline flys?  That's pretty monstrous.

Do you know what your 1RM on the bench press is?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 4, 2004)

8 and 6 reps respectively for that exercise. And they're not "half reps" or heavily-bent arm flyes either, although my arms certainly aren't straight.

I would have probably used a heavier weight by now but the next DBs in my gym are the 45k's and that's just too much of a jump for flyes in my opinion.

For bench, last year a fortnight before my injury, i managed to bench 140k (308lbs i think?) for 2 reps. I've never chanced benching that heavy ever since the injury, so i really wouldn't know. But to be more clear about the benching last night:

120k - 4
130k - 1 (don't do forced reps unless it's one of my HIT weeks so left it at one)
120k - 4
100k - 10

If i start my workout fresh with benching, i reckon i could nail 140k for 1 at least. In fact, next week i may just try it for the crack. We'll see how i feel.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah looking beautifully strong Rob


----------



## Robboe (Dec 4, 2004)

"Beautifully strong"?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> "Beautifully strong"?


 Like wonderfully strong, very strong...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2004)

I fucking love the way you talk.  Although I'm American thru and thru, my 'mum' was born and raised in Maidstone, Kent.  After marrying my father, she moved here in her late 20's, but now in her late 70's she is still very British, and damn proud of it .


----------



## Robboe (Dec 5, 2004)

Actually, coming from the North of England, i don't sound anything remotely like the snooty toffs you trans-Atlantic counterparts may expect me to. I have a "gruff" type accent, particularly strong for my region.

Ask your mother what a Geordie from Newcastle sounds like, if she still remembers.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 5, 2004)

I was debating getting up and beginning my 6-day cycle split now instead of for the diet, but opted against it since my chest is still a bit sore, meaning i'd probably have trained legs instead of delts/triceps. If i'd have gotten up a lot earlier and had two meals in me already i would have gone ahead with it.

On a side note, anyone who likes red wine MUST try Vina Maria - Reserva (a rioja). I've been pimpin' dat shit for a while now, but after sinking a bottle to myself last night, i cannot stress it enough.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ.  88lb dumbbells for incline flys?  That's pretty monstrous.



We must use a different dictionary.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> We must use a different dictionary.



?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey Chicken 

Good to have you back here  Impressive workouts


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2004)

...regarding use of the term "monstrous."


----------



## Robboe (Dec 6, 2004)

Ignore him, CowPimp, he's just jealous.

I feel a bit bunged up today and keep coughing up loads of nasty shit. Sexy.

Went to the cinema last night with a mate, but we got there too late apparently so they wouldn't let us in. It was only about 10:30pm too, the bastards. So instead me and him went to the park in the city and played on the swings and climbing frames instead until about midnight.

I'm at Uni most of today, but i train shoulders and tricheps later on tonight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> It was only about 10:30pm too, the bastards. So instead me and him went to the park in the city and played on the swings



I didn't know you were gay -- not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 6, 2004)

Only on the weekends.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 6, 2004)

All this talk of you frequenting the "cinema" and swinging around with another man brings me to tears  

  Good Mornin'!!!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 6, 2004)

No, it really is the cinema and the other man is my best mate of 17 years.

This week is my intensity week - something i've encorporated into my routine every fourth week. This is where i do a Dorian-style training rouiten for the week using the same exercises, only with forced reps. I don't utilise forced reps any other week, only drop sets, rest-pause and sometimes supersets.

Here's how it went:

Side laterals: 24k DBs - 8 + 3 forced - dropped to - 18k - 6 + 3 forced.

HG Delt machine: 110k - 8
115k - 8 - dropped to - 80k - 6

The reason there are no forced reps here (and twos ets as opposed to one) is that i've had an issue with my left shoulder for a while now that affects chest and overhead pressing. I've had it checked out by a lass i know who is a physiotherapist (albeit with little experience) and she says it's a muscle problem, not a tendon/ligament problem, which was a relief. Doing this exercise with a hammer-grip doesn't hurt my shoulder. I do reps very controlled with a brief pause at the bottom of the rep.

Rope-Handle Cable Uprights: 85lbs - 7 - dropped to - 60lbs - 7 

Rear Delt machine flyes: 75k - 6 - dropped to - 60k - 6

CG Smith bench - 85k - 6 + 2 forced

Seated Skulls: 60k - 8 + 3 forced (the last one was pointless cause it wasn't me lifting it at all).

Straight-Bar Pressdown: 55k - 11 - dropped to - 40k - 6

Rope Pressdown: 45k - 10 - dropped to - 30k - 9

I quite like these intensity sessions because i get them done quite quick and i don't feel drained or knackered afterwards.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice WO!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 7, 2004)

Aye, it didn't suck.

Trained thighs earlier, continuing with my intensity week:

Squats: 140k - 4 + 1 

Forcing a second would have basically been all my spotter here. On a side note, this is the third week running i've hit 4 reps with this weight. I'm not surprised since i've kept my calories more or less the same for over a month now, but still, i'd appreciate seeing a rep here and there. I also go very deep considering my height and biomechanics. I've had compliments on my squat from people in the gym before. I'm not gonna bluff and say "lots of people", cause there's only been three, one of which is the gym manager (a real BBing fanatic who spots me on them), another was a natural competitor who's life is all about the gym and diet, and the third was a random dude who trains there. I reall appreciate when i get recognition for things other than bench and curling, although my squat weight isn't all that impressive. But for my gym, seeing anyone squat more than 2 plates for deep reps is impressive to most.

hell, anyone who squats or trains legs for that matter.

CF Leg Press: 280k - 10 - Dropped to - 240k - 6 - Dopped to - 200k - 6 

Cannot stress how difficult/cool these were.

Leg Ext: 80k - 15 - RP - 5 (80k is the stack max).

CF Hack Squats: 60k - 12

Haven't done these in yonks. Just fancied them for a bit of a shake up. I don't do them consistently, however, because they make my knees feel dodgy. Wasn't sure what weight i could manage so just tested the waters with 60k. Feel good though.

Seated Curls: 80k - 11 - RP - 2

SLDL: 130k - 10

Then i went bowling. All in all a very productive session i thought.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 7, 2004)

Rob, you impress me.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> hell, anyone who squats or trains legs for that matter.



Haha!  Yeah, a lot of gym-goers are ignorant pussies.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Rob, you impress me.



Cheeky focker.

Right, today was backski.

Continuing with the intensity fun:

(Supported)T Bars: 85k - 8 + 2F

WG Pulldown: 115k - 6 + 3F - Dropped to - 90k - 3 - Dropped to - 70k - 3

Dreadful spotter here, far too much assistance. 

Would usually have done rack pulls now, but the rack was being used.

HS One arm row: 80k - 7 + 1 - D - 60k - 5

Another dreadful spotter, this time too little assistance. Was almost pointless him being there.

Again, the rack was in use by someone else, so i sacked off the rack pulls for this week. 

CG Pulldown: 110k - 6 + 2F

Low cable pulley row: 115k - 5 - D - 90k - 5

DB Shrugs: 70k - 6 - D - 55k - 6 - D - 38k - 6

Was so beat off the other beyond-failure work that these suffered like something that suffers a lot.

Onto the bicheps:

EZ Curl (using the inner grip): 50k - 7 + 1

DB Curl: 24k - 5 - D - 20k - 3 - D - 16k - 4

Straight bar curl: 40k - 10

Now i'm gonna have a large meal, and then go on a short road trip up the A1 to Morpeth with a couple of friends to find a quiet bar for a drink and maybe a cigar.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

Lovely stuff. How ya feeling Rob? Everything looks nice. I'm waiting patiently for more candids


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 9, 2004)

What, no frolic through the woods with daiseys and your best mate?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't know anyone called Daisey.

Steve, email me your plan for your cut.

Lis, photos come as of January when this comp kicks off.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> I don't know anyone called Daisey.
> 
> Steve, email me your plan for your cut.
> 
> Lis, photos come as of January when this comp kicks off.


 I am not a patient person but I will wait for em


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

Well don't set your hopes high cause i'm canny fat at present.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Well don't set your hopes high cause i'm canny fat at present.


That makes you an even *Bigger Hottie*


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 9, 2004)

Ya ain't getting my secrets.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow, people actually use the rack at your gym?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

Aye, for barbell shrugs.

Some for squats and some for deadlifts (using the pins for SLDLs, like myself).


----------



## Robboe (Dec 10, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> If i start my workout fresh with benching, i reckon i could nail 140k for 1 at least. In fact, next week i may just try it for the crack. We'll see how i feel.



And so he did...

After a thorough warm up.

Bench: 140k - Failed. Benching with a BBers form mind you, not a PLers. My spotter said he didn't give much assistance, but getting off the chest was the sticking point.

Decided to give it five minutes and try again.

140k - 1. nailed it. Lock out was strenuous though.

Now, continuing the intensity theme.

Bench: 110k - 6 + 2F

HS Incline: 140k - 6 + 1F

DB Incline Flyes: 40k - 8 - D - 30k - 3

HS Decline: 270k - 10 + 1 - D - 210k - 5 (don't be amazed, it's a very poorly designed piece of equipment).

Cable Crossovers: 55k - 6 - D - 40k - 6

Was supposed to be going out for a mate's birthday tonight, but i've just got a phone call telling me it's off because he's ill.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 10, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Bench: 110k - 6 + 2F




What's with all the quadratic equations, I finished algebra like 12 yrs ago. 

Am I supposed to use this equation to figure out volume?


----------



## Stu (Dec 10, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What's with all the quadratic equations, I finished algebra like 12 yrs ago.
> 
> Am I supposed to use this equation to figure out volume?



i'm guessing 6reps + 2forced reps


----------



## Robboe (Dec 10, 2004)

Correct.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

It's amazing how rapidly mood can change. Friday night's session was awesome and i was on a high. Today i went in to do delts and tris. Started off nicely with two good sets on the side laterals, and did several warm up for the delt press machine before going into my work set. A few reps in and it felt weird. Now, my left shoulder has been bothering me during pressing movements for a while now, but the past 3-4 weeks it has been fine during shoulder and chest workouts, so i saw no problem going relatively heavy but with slow and controlled reps. It's been fine for the past few weeks.

Anyway, today, about 4 reps into my first work set, i feel a weird tugging in my left shoulder at the bottom of the rep. I adjust my seating and try again, and the same thing happend. It actually hurt a lot so i stopped and the pain went away. It totally knocked my head out of it, and te rest of my workout was absolute wank. I cut the delt workout after that, and moved onto triceps. It had affected me quite a lot and my strength just wasn't there. I did a few sets on the pressdowns, and then left. 

Honestly, i wish i'd stayed home and had a day off.

I have legs tomorrow so i'll see how that goes. 

A side note - I got up on sunday morning after a few beers on saturday night and for some reason just felt in the mood to start a diet. I dunno why, but i feel like i'm ready to strip some fat away.


----------

